# Nizmo's Purple & Black on my BLUE girl



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Well I already have the hot pink and black 2 inch for when she gets a little bigger but for now she will be wearing the 1 1/2 inch purple and black  I love the quality of Trevors collars!! Some pics to share  Her ears are going crazy today to LOL!! I hate when they fold over LOL!




























*I tried to snap a shot of a natural stack but she didn't quite cooperate*


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Pretty girl, I love her face and ears lol ..... That collar looks great on her the collar stands out against her coat awesome ......


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Pretty girl, I love her face and ears lol ..... That collar looks great on her the collar stands out against her coat awesome ......


Thanks ! I hate her ears today LOL!! I like when they look like they do in my avatar. Goofy ears LOL!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

she is so darn cute!! I really gotta get some of them collars! It looks great on her!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think she is *earresistible *. I love her collar. It looks super on her.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

She looks adorable in it, Shanon! Love the collar on her!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

circlemkennels said:


> she is so darn cute!! I really gotta get some of them collars! It looks great on her!


Thank you  I can't say enough about trevors collars and the price is right which is a big plus!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

MY MIKADO said:


> I think she is *earresistible *. I love her collar. It looks super on her.


Awwww. Thank you!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love it, she looks great in it


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

kg420 said:


> I love it, she looks great in it


Thanks Kg420!! 



pitbullmamanatl said:


> She looks adorable in it, Shanon! Love the collar on her!


Thanks Lauren


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great looking collar! The colors look great on her.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Great looking collar! The colors look great on her.


Thanks SGH


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good!!!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Looking good!!!!!


Thank ya


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Yayyy im glad you got it before monday 
if fits her coat color well, i love her ears!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Nizmo said:


> Yayyy im glad you got it before monday
> if fits her coat color well, i love her ears!!!


Thanks Trevor! I actually got it Saturday afternoon :woof: You are so fast! Luv it!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks! glad you like it!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww I,love the floppy puppy ears  Very Cute!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

beauuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful


----------



## Missy's Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

It looks great!! She is so cute!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! Much appreciated!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

she look great, now that would look sharp on my cheza!!!


----------

